# Does a breed put an image in your head.....



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you picture what someone looks like by the breed of dog they own?

As in if a member on here is someone you have never met or seen a photo of, but you know what breed of dog they have, do you use that to come up with an image in your head?

As in a male who owns a bull breed - butch person, or someone who owns a Chihuahua being a wannabe celeb 

Even though, obviously anyone can own any breed regardless of what they look like?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Lab = Tweed jacket and a shooting stick
Whippet = Flat cap and a Yorkshire lead


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I was looking up dog/owner lookalikes yesterday as a matter of fact! Apparently people find it really easy to match up owners pics to their pets- so I think there's something in what you're asking! I do imagine what people look like- as in if they do a post about how they went for a walk in the woods, in my mnds eye I'll see a figure with the dogs.

...Saying that though I have a lurcher and a greyhound aaaaand I'm not exactly svelte! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

I AM pretty short but I'm not as hairy as he is 

Em
xx


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

it's an interesting thought


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Used to, but not anymore! , what is a typical JRT owner supposed to be/look like. Not sure I am 'it' anyway as I am always trying to keep up with him!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Well!!! What do you think I look like?? Being the owner of an English bullterrier... First impressions and no cheating... Could be interesting ..Lol x 


Juliex


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Jackie99 said:


> Used to, but not anymore! , what is a typical JRT owner supposed to be/look like. Not sure I am 'it' anyway as I am always trying to keep up with him!


Hmmm lets see a JRT owner in my head.............older person, possibly own a farm.

:lol: This thread could turn offensive :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Well!!! What do you think I look like?? Being the owner of an English bullterrier... First impressions and no cheating... Could be interesting ..Lol x
> 
> Juliex


shaved head, tattoos, :lol::lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> shaved head, tattoos, :lol::lol:


Lmao... I knew that would be the answer!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: Yeah, i've been told by people I don't suit breeds own, you wna play guess what I look like as the owner of an Alaskan Malamute :lol:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> Hmmm lets see a JRT owner in my head.............older person, possibly own a farm.
> 
> :lol: This thread could turn offensive :lol:


Ha no, no where near


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Why do you think we imagine people just by the dog they own?


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> :lol: Yeah, i've been told by people I don't suit breeds own, you wna play guess what I look like as the owner of an Alaskan Malamute :lol:


This is a bit harder cos I have met loads of different Mal owners


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Apparently I am a short old lady....with a plad cardy.:lol:


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

I own a alaskan malamute puppy! What do I look like lol? This could be fun xxx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I once had a nursing officer who had a Pug and seriously she looked like one :scared: Though I believe Pugs are of a nicer temperament


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Apparently I am a short old lady....with a plad cardy.:lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:

It was you that is the reason behind this thread in a way (and others) :lol: :lol: :lol:

I always pictured you as an old woman, then you started posting about younger brother etc, that got me thinking :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It was you that is the reason behind this thread in a way (and others) :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I always pictured you as an old woman, then you started posting about younger brother etc, that got me thinking :thumbup:


Thanks.....I feel well old now.:lol:

I am only 21 and have piercings and tattoo's.:arf:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry Shetlandlover 

Trying to picture a Malamute owner is harder....but guess a strong person due to their strength.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I have been told by my workmates that I look like a saluki owner.. Dunno what that means .. Lol.. Lots of people do think as I am a bullie owner I do have a shaved head and tattoos.. So wrong.. Ha . Good thread


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Well I have

Patterdale terrier
English setter
Springer spaniels
Cocker spaniels
Labradors...

What do i look like :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Apparently I am a short old lady....with a plad cardy.:lol:


My aunt is and she has a Shetland sheepdog ... lol x


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol haha I wish! I'm 21 and I have been told I should have a handbag dog! But that's not me lol I love the outdoors and walking with my balto  oh is strong and built like a mally he is 6ft6 lol xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> My aunt is and she has a Shetland sheepdog ... lol x


SShhuuuuuuuuuuuuup :lol::lol::lol::lol:

I know I act old but that doesnt make me old.:thumbup:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Well I have
> 
> Patterdale terrier
> English setter
> ...


An older woman who lives in a large house with a drive :lol:


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

jamie1977 said:


> An older woman who lives in a large house with a drive :lol:


oooh nearly....

16
medium-large house
and we do have a driveway


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

This is so weird lol but I guessed u were only young lol! I can not believe how many young people are on here lol! I fort I was young at 21 xx


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Patterdale_lover said:


> oooh nearly....
> 
> 16
> medium-large house
> and we do have a driveway


Damn think I remember seeing a post where you mentioned your age before :lol:


----------



## stick (Nov 5, 2010)

i think im victim of this too, with the bullmastiffs and being a young man. 

though you cant blame people, i have very definite preconceptions about owners of other breeds haha


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

see i find it really hard to think what a person would look like going on breed wise. i own a lab but don`t really think anyone could guess what i looked like solely based on that


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

See I think ur young but that's it lol carnt guess anything else! Xx


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Leah84 said:


> see i find it really hard to think what a person would look like going on breed wise. i own a lab but don`t really think anyone could guess what i looked like solely based on that


You like walking our estate in your tweed, shotgun over your arm and a dead bird in your hand :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Weimaraner owners


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> You like walking our estate in your tweed, shotgun over your arm and a dead bird in your hand :thumbup:


 me and shot gun don`t go in the same sentence lol i`d be a liability :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wish other people would try and guess so it's not just me offending people 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Weimaraner owners


Hmmmm mid 30's, drive a 4x4, like long walks in the country


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> Wish other people would try and guess so it's not just me offending people
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Your not doing very well so far... Lmao


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Hehe I just said to ShetlandLover I thought she was a bit different to how she actually is in some ways.

Paddyjulie I think is a blonde woman about 30-40, wears jeans and jumpers and likes to have a cuddle with her dog on the sofa

Leah84 a young brunette lady who is vibrant and bubbly and loves going on mucky walks

Doubletrouble a blonde lady who likes expensive things (in a good way!)

Balto I know is a young lady who likes unusual dogs and unusual things and is very much family orientated?


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Well I own two poodle crosses

Cockapoo and Cavapoo


and no I don't have a perm :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Your not doing very well so far... Lmao


Cheeky cow! allow me my dreams! please


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

i agree with these  xxQUOTE=Patterdale_lover;2224543]Hehe I just said to ShetlandLover I thought she was a bit different to how she actually is in some ways.

Paddyjulie I think is a blonde woman about 30-40, wears jeans and jumpers and likes to have a cuddle with her dog on the sofa

Leah84 a young brunette lady who is vibrant and bubbly and loves going on mucky walks

Doubletrouble a blonde lady who likes expensive things (in a good way!)

Balto I know is a young lady who likes unusual dogs and unusual things and is very much family orientated?[/QUOTE]


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Hehe I just said to ShetlandLover I thought she was a bit different to how she actually is in some ways.
> 
> Paddyjulie I think is a blonde woman about 30-40, wears jeans and jumpers and likes to have a cuddle with her dog on the sofa
> 
> ...


Well done ..... Mmmmm

how comes DT is a lady and I'm just a women.!!!!!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> Hmmmm mid 30's, drive a 4x4, like long walks in the country


Actually you aint that far out! :thumbup::thumbup: Dont take not notice of that paddyjule:scared::scared:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Leah84 a young brunette lady who is vibrant and bubbly and loves going on mucky walks


replace brunette with peroxide/pink/blue/any color that takes my fancy that week haha. you`re right about the muddy walks but i`m most known for jumping right in the mud, apparently it`s embarrassing but the dog doesn`t seem to think so :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Well I own two poodle crosses
> 
> Cockapoo and Cavapoo
> 
> and no I don't have a perm :lol:


Hmm this is hard, cos I always picture Poodle owners as older, so having crosses, I would guess younger, so................ 20's or 30's, care about your appearance, dresses well etc


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> Well done ..... Mmmmm
> 
> how comes DT is a lady and I'm just a women.!!!!!
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/images/Smilies2/lol.gif


Hehehe :lol: Sowwi! Of course your a lady  Don't know what I was thinking DT a lady :eek6: :arf:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Well done ..... Mmmmm
> 
> how comes DT is a lady and I'm just a women.!!!!!
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/images/Smilies2/lol.gif


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

coz your accent gives you away:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Ooo, I want to know what I look like! I've got a Pom. (don't cheat and look at the photos *wags finger*)

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Well done ..... Mmmmm
> 
> how comes DT is a lady and I'm just a women.!!!!!
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/images/Smilies2/lol.gif


I think you are blonde and fairly small (not short but small) and love walking and enjoy days outside.



DoubleTrouble said:


> Actually you aint that far out! :thumbup::thumbup: Dont take not notice of that paddyjule:scared::scared:


I think you have dark hair and are thin. And obviously are trouble :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Ooo, I want to know what I look like! I've got a Pom. (don't cheat and look at the photos *wags finger*)
> 
> Em
> xx


Blonde hair, maybe shoulder length :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I dont think I look like any gsd owner Ive ever met. I wouldnt mind looking like Henrick though, hes pretty


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> Blonde hair, maybe shoulder length :lol:


Haha now I don't know if you cheated or you're just very good! :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

ok, i want to know what you think i look like, i have 2 dobermann's, an akita x, a ridgeback x, a patterdale and a staffie x


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Haha now I don't know if you cheated or you're just very good! :thumbup:
> 
> Em
> xx


I remember your photo from another thread :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> ok, i want to know what you think i look like, i have 2 dobermann's, an akita x, a ridgeback x, a patterdale and a staffie x


Oh a hard one cos you have dogs that would give off different images.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

I like this thread  tis' fun

Em
xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I always thought 
Pom owner- old lady with shopping trolley and blue rinse
GSD owner- Mick from that Dog Borstal!!:lol:

As a Chihuahua and Chiweenie owner I can imagine what Im supposed to look like!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> Hmm this is hard, cos I always picture Poodle owners as older, so having crosses, I would guess younger, so................ 20's or 30's, care about your appearance, dresses well etc


No not younger!!!! and I live in jeans but do care to some degree about my appearance.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Balto-x said:


> Lol haha I wish! I'm 21 and I have been told I should have a handbag dog! But that's not me lol I love the outdoors and walking with my balto  oh is strong and built like a mally he is 6ft6 lol xx


Same i'm 22, 5'1 and struggle to lift a 15kg bag :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> I always thought
> Pom owner- old lady with shopping trolley and blue rinse
> GSD owner- Mick from that Dog Borstal!!:lol:
> 
> As a Chihuahua and Chiweenie owner I can imagine what Im supposed to look like!


Haha!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I suppose if you include all the bruises off tails then yes I have black spots :lol:


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

When I was a little girl, I was at the park with my Golden Retriever as my teacher walked past. She said "They say dogs look like their owners and you could be twins." I swelled up with pride because Tess was the most beautiful and gentle creature on the planet. 

I sometimes wonder what she'd say if she saw me now, out and about with my odd bod bunch of miss-fits... 

I think I've just answered my own question.  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

I always get told I don't look the type to own a Rottweiler and that they are a mans dog. 
most people i've met with Rotties have been woman who are alot like me with well behaved dogs.
What is a rottie owner supose to look like?


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> ok, i want to know what you think i look like, i have 2 dobermann's, an akita x, a ridgeback x, a patterdale and a staffie x


I think your like me every1 thinka u should own a handbag dog so I'm gonna say young brunette  xx


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

There is a sterotypical image though

Small dogs - old ladies
Big powerful dogs - strong person

Obviously not true, especially around here all the old ladies own staffies lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

I am still getting likes on the "Apparently I am a short old lady with a plad cardy" comment....think many people think I was.:lol::lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a golden retriever and a chinese crested!
figure that one out!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

My two neighbours over the road are the most lovely camp male couple you could ever meet and they have rotties :thumbup: They're one of my favourite dog breeds I reckon. One of them comes over in the morning and puts his paws on my front window to see if Bumby is coming out :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> I am still getting likes on the "Apparently I am a short old lady with a plad cardy" comment....think many people think I was.:lol::lol:


I think its also to do with the way you come across with your advice to wannabe/new dog breeders and etc.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> I always get told I don't look the type to own a Rottweiler and that they are a mans dog.
> most people i've met with Rotties have been woman who are alot like me with well behaved dogs.
> What is a rottie owner supose to look like?


i always imagine rotty owners to be men who like to go walking in all weathers wearing shorts, baseball caps and sunglasses :lol: don`t ask why as i have no idea it just sort of springs to mind!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> I have a golden retriever and a chinese crested!
> figure that one out!


A wannabe Paris Hilton who likes shooting ducks :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> I think its also to do with the way you come across with your advice to wannabe/new dog breeders and etc.


Is that a good thing?:eek6:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Is that a good thing?:eek6:


Yes :thumbup:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Shetlandlover - I'm another one - if I hadn't seen the photo I would have assumed a little old lady!

Don't really associate bull terriers with shaven heads and tattoos - only staffies fro them! And rottweilers for big hairy men.

The toy breeds I expect either little old ladies with blue rinses or young, svelte blonde wannabes.

So what about me with a bichon frise? Not technically my dog, Solo is my parents, the previous one was mine.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

If I had to choose a type of dog to match my looks it would be a scruffy old mongrel who did room clearing farts, had a lead made out of string, and spent his days on a wee stained sleeping bag begging for cash outside of Maccy Ds!!!:lol:

Im more Compo from Last of the Summer Wine then Paris Hilton!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> Yes :thumbup:


Then thank you....I shall take that as a compliment. :thumbup::thumbup::lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Colette said:


> Shetlandlover - I'm another one - if I hadn't seen the photo I would have assumed a little old lady!


Should I take on my middle name as my first to match? Martha.:blushing:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol I'm so upset people think poms are old lady dogs :thumbup::thumbup: I'll have to shave him now and pretend he's a chiuaua :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Then thank you....I shall take that as a compliment. :thumbup::thumbup::lol:


No problem, maybe if you win on bingo you can give me a fiver like any old woman would as a thank you :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Colette said:


> The toy breeds I expect either little old ladies with blue rinses or young, svelte blonde wannabes.


Yep :thumbup: I'm the latter :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> No problem, maybe if you win on bingo you can give me a fiver like any old woman would as a thank you :lol:


Tell you what my dear, if you carry my shopping home from the bus I will give you £2...:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

This is me (well was taken last year) :lol:

I'm a 5'1, Brunette (sometimes dye my hair red) and struggle to pick up a 15kg bag of dog food :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Leah84 said:


> i always imagine rotty owners to be men who like to go walking in all weathers wearing shorts, baseball caps and sunglasses :lol: don`t ask why as i have no idea it just sort of springs to mind!


lol Well you only have to look at my profile picture to see I aint like that. I do love walking in all weathers tho but wear clothing to match weather


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Labs - Army officer
Greyhound - tall thin women with long hair
Springers - serious shooting gents
Yorkies - Women with children
Shetland sheepdogs - kind old aunties

The stereotypes in my head go on and on for every breed I can think of....I am very often extremely wrong....except for the labs (coupled with a Volvo) amongst the people I know 

I have a Volvo mind you so I meet part of my own stereotype


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Haha - sorry Springerhusky - I expected you to be much older and look a bit 'ard!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Colette said:


> Haha - sorry Springerhusky - I expected you to be much older and look a bit 'ard!


I feel honored :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Labs - Army officer
> *Greyhound - tall thin women with long hair*
> Springers - serious shooting gents
> Yorkies - Women with children
> ...


That's me not getting a greyhound if that's the image given out :lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Balto-x said:


> I think your like me every1 thinka u should own a handbag dog so I'm gonna say young brunette  xx


nearly, im naturally brunette but dye it a plum/ purple colour :lol:

and yeah people are surprised when they see me managing all the dogs on my own because im only 5'2".


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> That's me not getting a greyhound if that's the image given out :lol:


Strange isn't it - think all the images are shaped from a young - ish age or first exposure to a breed with a particular owner! 

Don't know what I would expect myself to look like with a RR )I don't have a mohican...should I have?!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Strange isn't it - think all the images are shaped from a young - ish age or first exposure to a breed with a particular owner!
> 
> Don't know what I would expect myself to look like with a RR )I don't have a mohican...should I have?!


I agree I think it is from exposure to owners we know/knew.

I think you should have one, not on your head, just down your spine


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dogless said:


> *Labs - Army officer*
> Greyhound - tall thin women with long hair
> Springers - serious shooting gents
> Yorkies - Women with children
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol: couldn`t be further from me :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

This thread is rather funny i do seem to associate little "yappy" type dogs with old women or wag wanabees but theres a big butch bloke that walks 2 on the canal.. always makes me laugh.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Colette said:


> Shetlandlover - I'm another one - if I hadn't seen the photo I would have assumed a little old lady!
> 
> Don't really associate bull terriers with shaven heads and tattoos - only staffies fro them! And rottweilers for big hairy men.
> 
> ...





XxZoexX said:


> This thread is rather funny i do seem to associate little "yappy" type dogs with old women or wag wanabees but theres a big butch bloke that walks 2 on the canal.. always makes me laugh.


ENOUGH with the old women!! :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> ENOUGH with the old women!! :lol:
> 
> Em
> xx


Should me and you be the old ladies of pf?

With our biddy dogs.:lol::lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> I agree I think it is from exposure to owners we know/knew.
> 
> I think you should have one, not on your head, just down your spine


Now that would just be plain weird....


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Staffies = Chavs


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Should me and you be the old ladies of pf?
> 
> With our biddy dogs.:lol::lol:


I honestly see Shelties as agility freaks  I see so many shelties owners are agility crazed people :lol:


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

hmm you can see me in my pic  
but what is a the sterotype for a GSD owner?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

My friend insists that owning a Westie ages you by 30 years! Apparently when McKenzie is in the room my hair turns grey and I have to get my walking frame out!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Should me and you be the old ladies of pf?
> 
> With our biddy dogs.:lol::lol:


Apparently so! I thought every one would say girlie, blonde, ditzy tart (which would have been correct :thumbup

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> I honestly see Shelties as agility freaks  I see so many shelties owners are agility crazed people :lol:


My Kai's doing agility when he's old enough, a few of my friends use their shelties in agility. Just the hours of grooming....:lol:


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol u 2 and ur biddy dogs and me who should have one lol! Xx


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Lab = Tweed jacket and a shooting stick





jamie1977 said:


> You like walking our estate in your tweed, shotgun over your arm and a dead bird in your hand :thumbup:





jamie1977 said:


> Trying to picture a Malamute owner is harder....but guess a strong person due to their strength.





Dogless said:


> Labs - Army officer
> Greyhound - tall thin women with long hair





kunzy said:


> Staffies = Chavs


I'm laughing a lot. :thumbup: So far, I'm a tweed wearing chav who is in the army. I'm tall and thin with long hair but I'm super strong.


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

This thread actually made me laugh out loud!
Shetland lover, I'm guilty of thinking you were older, maybe forties, not because of your dog, but because you sound so old and knowledgeable lol!
I think it's funnier trying to figure out how old people are. I think I've assumed everyone is older than they actually are....


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Snuggles said:


> I'm laughing a lot. :thumbup: So far, I'm a tweed wearing chav who is in the army. I'm tall and thin with long hair but I'm super strong.


Stranger things have happened; you are describing a few people I know!!

Still no idea what I should look like from here...have to say I'm curious (apart from the spinal mohican Jamie...)


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> My Kai's doing agility when he's old enough, a few of my friends use their shelties in agility. Just the hours of grooming....:lol:


So much in common! He does agility too :thumbup:

(Though I'm far too old to run round with him :lol

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Liquidsunshine said:


> This thread actually made me laugh out loud!
> Shetland lover, I'm guilty of thinking you were older, maybe forties, not because of your dog, but because you sound so old and knowledgeable lol!
> I think it's funnier trying to figure out how old people are. I think I've assumed everyone is older than they actually are....


Haha thank you...
I dont mind you thinking I am old because of what I post.


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

What would your impression be of me walking 2 JRT's, a Yorkie X and a Tiny Yorkie?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

How do you manage them with your zimmer









:lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Haha thank you...
> I dont mind you thinking I am old because of what I post.


Well I do! I'm 26 *sulks in corner* :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Terrier Fan said:


> What would your impression be of me walking 2 JRT's, a Yorkie X and a Tiny Yorkie?


A lady in her autumn years who is devoted to 'her girls'  (Not that I know what sex your dogs are; there is a lady like this near me and she's always saying 'come on girls'!!)


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Terrier Fan said:


> What would your impression be of me walking 2 JRT's, a Yorkie X and a Tiny Yorkie?


Old lady, blue rinse :lol:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah some times 

Ive got two large springer spaniel x Malamutes what does that make me lol!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry but they are OAP dogs to me. JRTs for the little old men and Yorkies for the little old women!!:lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> My Kai's doing agility when he's old enough, a few of my friends use their shelties in agility. Just the hours of grooming....:lol:


I go to schuthund with a friend and there's an agilityclass just before, we always go a bit early to watch. It's often packed with Shetlies, Kelpies and Border collies, seems to be the top 3.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Lab = Tweed jacket and a shooting stick
> Whippet = Flat cap and a Yorkshire lead


Oh thanks:lol::lol:

What do I look like? I have

whippets
greyhound
irish setter
italian greyhounds.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> Old lady, blue rinse :lol:


ohhh for goodness sake  :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Daynna said:


> Yeah some times
> 
> Ive got two large springer spaniel x Malamutes what does that make me lol!


Someone who likes shooting game, then bringing them home on a sled


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Freyja said:


> Oh thanks:lol::lol:
> 
> What do I look like? I have
> 
> ...


Confident, good looking just like any greyhound ( or future greyhound  ) owner should be :lol:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Freyja said:


> What do I look like? I have
> 
> whippets
> greyhound
> ...


Lady Gaga!!! and you dress them all in colour co-ordinated collars and coats!!!:lol:

Oh, and I reckon anyone who has a giant breed is middle aged, wealthy and married.:thumbup:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> Confident, good looking just like any greyhound ( or future greyhound  ) owner should be :lol:


this wouldn`t have anything to do with the fact that you plan on getting a greyhound now would it?


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll admit Freyja, I have you in mind as a woman in late 30's early 40's, short blonde hair, 
slim maybe. Coffee drinker.





you're probably really a man


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Lady Gaga!!! and you dress them all in colour co-ordinated collars and coats!!!:lol:
> 
> Oh, and I reckon anyone who has a giant breed is middle aged, wealthy and married.:thumbup:


I must be ga ga lol:lol::lol:

Errrr well Amber has a pink collar and coat , Freyja has a purple collar the others have greeny blue coats and whatever collar I am using at the time except Angel who has a red coat so some of the are colour cordinated others aren't


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Leah84 said:


> this wouldn`t have anything to do with the fact that you plan on getting a greyhound now would it?


:lol: No comment


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Liquidsunshine said:


> I'll admit Freyja, I have you in mind as a woman in late 30's early 40's, short blonde hair,
> slim maybe. Coffee drinker.
> 
> you're probably really a man


 Long dark hair, 44 next week some say slim but have put a bit of weight on and yes I only drink coffee at home.


----------



## pinklady (Feb 6, 2010)

ok have a guess at me!!!! 2 akitas :thumbup:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

it would be funny if we could do this the other way also and people put up a pic of themself and we all tried to guess which breed they owned....don`t think that`d work now though


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Leah84 said:


> it would be funny if we could do this the other way also and people put up a pic of themself and we all tried to guess which breed they owned....don`t think that`d work now though


 That would have been fun. We'll have to wait a day until everyone forgets 

Em
xx


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

2 akitas. Late 20's, quick tempered, wears hiking boots.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

pinklady said:


> ok have a guess at me!!!! 2 akitas :thumbup:


A butch lady, trying to out do the local chavs who just have Staffies, which are so 2010 as a status dog 

Nah think you are small, and very girly (due to your name pinklady). So someone you would not think would own Akitas.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Liquidsunshine said:


> 2 akitas. Late 20's, quick tempered, wears hiking boots.


That's so random :lol::thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm just spouting rubbish


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> Someone who likes shooting game, then bringing them home on a sled


Lol i couldnt kill an animal if i tried now shooting oh in the bum, and dragging him home by the dogs seems fun :lol:


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

XxZoexX said:


> How do you manage them with your zimmer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha 



Dogless said:


> A lady in her autumn years who is devoted to 'her girls'  (Not that I know what sex your dogs are; there is a lady like this near me and she's always saying 'come on girls'!!)





jamie1977 said:


> Old lady, blue rinse :lol:





catz4m8z said:


> Sorry but they are OAP dogs to me. JRTs for the little old men and Yorkies for the little old women!!:lol:


I'm only 30, so don't need a zimmer frame just yet, not sure if i could pull off a blue rinse 
The only impression people seem to get is that i'm mad for having 4 terriers.


----------



## pinklady (Feb 6, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> A butch lady, trying to out do the local chavs who just have Staffies, which are so 2010 as a status dog
> 
> Nah think you are small, and very girly (due to your name pinklady). So someone you would not think would own Akitas.


ha ha the second part is more like me unless you p**s me off then i become a nightmare!!!!!!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I like the idea of another thread, where people post a photo and others guess what breed they have or even suggest what breed suits their look.

I.e someone small with big hair - Chow Chow :lol:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

So any guesses about me with a bichon? Or can I just join the blue rinse and cardie brigade?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oooh guess me.... guess me... guess me!!!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> I like the idea of another thread, where people post a photo and others guess what breed they have or even suggest what breed suits their look.
> 
> I.e some small with big hair - Chow Chow :lol:


it`s too soon as so many people would just look at this one and guess lol we could try for a laugh though


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Oooh guess me.... guess me... guess me!!!


erm.....pretty brunette in her 30`s who is very compassionate about dogs?? 

oops just realised the year in your name so maybe 20`s??


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

So come on then, lets here it ... a beagle and a Pointer


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Leah84 said:


> it`s too soon as so many people would just look at this one and guess lol we could try for a laugh though


Do a suggestion based one maybe????


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> So come on then, lets here it ... a beagle and a Pointer


fit, well turned out!:thumbup:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Colette said:


> So any guesses about me with a bichon? Or can I just join the blue rinse and cardie brigade?


Yes I am afraid you can :lol:


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

Tanya- Based on your dog.......frizzy haired?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> Do a suggestion based one maybe????


you`ll have to explain that one a bit more for me....i been out in my tweeds all day shooting and i`m a bit too tired for all this young chat see


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> fit, well turned out!:thumbup:


:lol: :lol: :lol: i wish


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> erm.....pretty brunette in her 30`s who is very compassionate about dogs??


Haha guess again!



Liquidsunshine said:


> Tanya- Based on your dog.......frizzy haired?


Yes..... well.... corkscrew curls


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Leah84 said:


> you`ll have to explain that one a bit more for me....i been out in my tweeds all day shooting and i`m a bit too tired for all this young chat see


Maybe someone posts a picture then asks what breed of dog do I look like? 

So elegant lady with long straight hair posts a photo and then I came along and call her an Afghan Hound :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Colette said:


> So any guesses about me with a bichon? Or can I just join the blue rinse and cardie brigade?


Yep lol you're with us hen

Em
xx


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

Colette- 40's, brown bob, asthmatic


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> Maybe someone posts a picture then asks what breed of dog do I look like?
> 
> So elegant lady with long straight hair posts a photo and then I came along and call her an Afghan Hound :lol:


or maybe asking what type they looked like they`d own.....bit mean telling someone they look like a dog now :lol:


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

Was I anywhere close colette?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

That's us, are we well matched? Thought it'd be different if we were side by side lol

Em
xx


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry - almost completely out, although I do have brown hair. Long hair mind, in my 20s, wears too much black, and thankfully free from asthma or allergies. It was fun in my teens when I went through my goth phase - marching down the street looking like Morticia Addams - with a fluffy little white pup on the end of the lead. :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> That's us, are we well matched? Thought it'd be different if we were side by side lol
> 
> Em
> xx


You look good for an old woman :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> You look good for an old woman :lol:


Plastic surgery  :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

I give up!!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Still no takers for what I should look like?!!! Just sort of curious now; what a genius thread, even if I am utterly hopeless at guessing accurately


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Did not imagine this thread would prove to be as funny as it has :thumbup:

Dogless I see you as a volvo driving man in his 40's


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> Did not imagine this thread would prove to be as funny as it has :thumbup:
> 
> Dogless I see you as a volvo driving man in his 40's


Nice try; I do drive a Volvo as you know...but am female and early thirties!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Damn, I wanted to say a middle aged bloke as well... with a wife, two kids and an estate car.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

oops lol :arf:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

With a pointer and a beagle I would have guessed male if it wasn't for the username... but like Dogless, I still think you have 2.4 kids, an estate car and live in the sticks somewhere.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Lab = Tweed jacket and a shooting stick
> Whippet = Flat cap and a Yorkshire lead


Blimey didnt know you had to dress like that to have a Lab:lol::lol::lol: better go shopping soon:lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Colette said:


> Damn, I wanted to say a middle aged bloke as well... with a wife, two kids and an estate car.


Got a husband who is home about once a month and an estate car 

Everyone always says man....


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Colette said:


> With a pointer and a beagle I would have guessed male if it wasn't for the username... but like Dogless, I still think you have 2.4 kids, an estate car and live in the sticks somewhere.


Have a Zafira and 2 children :thumbup: don't live in the sticks though 

How old am i ??


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I thought you was a man dogless  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Late 30s maybe?


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Go on then, Boxer


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

H0lly said:


> Go on then, Boxer


Late 20's, young family, estate car


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> Late 20's, young family, estate car


LOL, ish DEFO not a estate car tho


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> I thought you was a man dogless  :lol: :lol: :lol:


Everyone on here seems to ... is it the job? The dog? The name?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Colette said:


> Late 30s maybe?


nearly late 20's :lol:



H0lly said:


> Go on then, Boxer


more from your post's, i think mid 20's a child or 2 .. oh and a lady seen as i get that wrong all the time


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

Right well I'm technically dogless, but getting a GSD...what does that make me?

BTW

I think we should all start picking on Jamie1977!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

H0lly said:


> Go on then, Boxer


20s, drives something like a Fiesta or Corsa, wears quite trendy clothes and wellies a lot!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Dogless said:


> 20s, drives something like a Fiesta or Corsa, wears quite trendy clothes and wellies a lot!


I love this thread  its great 

Im 24 no kids and drive a sports car ......Oh and i love my wellies


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Liquidsunshine said:


> Right well I'm technically dogless, but getting a GSD...what does that make me?
> 
> BTW
> 
> I think we should all start picking on Jamie1977!


Hopeful? :lol:

Female, optimist (from the username!!), late 20s, quiet and strong - willed ?!


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Liquidsunshine said:


> Right well I'm technically dogless, but getting a GSD...what does that make me?
> 
> BTW
> 
> I think we should all start picking on Jamie1977!


PMSL we don't pick on people on this forum, usually


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Hopeful? :lol:
> 
> Female, optimist (from the username!!), late 20s, quiet and strong - willed ?!


eehhh maybe
I'm only 20 though!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Liquidsunshine said:


> BTW
> 
> I think we should all start picking on Jamie1977!


Right Jamie i'm guessing his 34 for some reason  not married and a bloke


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

OK Dogless but wanting a rescue Greyhound or Staffie. I own 2 Degus though.


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> PMSL we don't pick on people on this forum, usually


Can we make an exception? I think he deserves it!:thumbup:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Right Jamie i'm guessing his 34 for some reason  not married and a bloke


I am 33 lol


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

Liquidsunshine said:


> I think we should all start picking on Jamie1977!


I wouldn't go as far as picking on Jamie but I do think Jamie should start a 'What dog would suit me/ looks like me thread' with his mug shot at the top.


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> OK Dogless but wanting a rescue Greyhound or Staffie. I own 2 Degus though.


I'm guessing 33
Short hair, with lots of gel.
Glasses.
Annnnnnnnnnnd..........works with computers


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't worry I only mean jokingly pick on him, I don't want to actually bully him!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Liquidsunshine said:


> I'm guessing 33
> Short hair, with lots of gel.
> Glasses.
> Annnnnnnnnnnd..........works with computers


OMG I have just been called a geek lol 

I do not work with computers or have glasses lol or wear gel


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Snuggles said:


> I wouldn't go as far as picking on Jamie but I do think Jamie should start a 'What dog would suit me/ looks like me thread' with his mug shot at the top.


great idea :thumbup:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I will get a pic


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll try a weimaraner again! for some fresh input!
And Jamie xxxxxxx you are banned from replying! (have to test out the ban button for when I have to use it officially like!:scared


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> OMG I have just been called a geek lol
> 
> I do not work with computers or have glasses lol or wear gel


Whoopsies


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I'll try a weimaraner again! for some fresh input!
> And Jamie xxxxxxx you are banned from replying! (have to test out the ban button for when I have to use it officially like!:scared


Northern...bit eccentric but down to earth..takes no **** but soft as butter underneath with the dogs. Slim, tall, neat house?!


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I'll try a weimaraner again! for some fresh input!
> And Jamie xxxxxxx you are banned from replying! (have to test out the ban button for when I have to use it officially like!:scared


Right we've established
4x4
Slim
Blonde Hair

(I think)

and.............no kids?....also a coffee drinker.....and another fan of hiking boots :001_cool:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

here I am, though this is fairly old

PHOTO REMOVED


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

i can not remember the last time laughed this much. lol please do me i have a lab x staffie and a white gsd, dont cheat though :thumbup:
amy x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

paşa's mummy;2225506 said:


> i can not remember the last time laughed this much. lol please do me i have a lab x staffie and a white gsd, dont cheat though :thumbup:
> amy x


White gsd owners are all godesses (honest)


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

paşa's mummy;2225506 said:


> i can not remember the last time laughed this much. lol please do me i have a lab x staffie and a white gsd, dont cheat though :thumbup:
> amy x


Young, petite, likes girly things and a glass of wine, modern house ?!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Well!!! What do you think I look like?? Being the owner of an English bullterrier... First impressions and no cheating... Could be interesting ..Lol x
> 
> Juliex


Oliver Reed, of course, the original bully boy!

I look nothing like any of my dogs although the hair colour nearly matches Brig's:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

paşa's mummy;2225506 said:


> i can not remember the last time laughed this much. lol please do me i have a lab x staffie and a white gsd, dont cheat though :thumbup:
> amy x


a tweed wearing country person who wants some street cred :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Northern...bit eccentric but down to earth..takes no **** but soft as butter underneath with the dogs. Slim, tall, neat house?!


Neat house!:scared::scared::scared::scared: I wish!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

paşa's mummy;2225506 said:


> i can not remember the last time laughed this much. lol please do me i have a lab x staffie and a white gsd, dont cheat though :thumbup:
> amy x


Brown hair, pretty laid back, married to..............a pharmacist


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Liquidsunshine said:


> Right we've established
> 4x4
> Slim
> Blonde Hair
> ...


right with the coffee drinking!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

and the hairdressers been sacked!:scared::scared:


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> and the hairdressers been sacked!:scared::scared:


Haha how come? :thumbup:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Liquidsunshine said:


> Right we've established
> 4x4
> Slim
> Blonde Hair
> ...


At least one son.


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

jamie1977 said:


> here I am, though this is fairly old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the beard, a Schnauzer would suit you sir. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Snuggles said:


> With the beard, a Schnauzer would suit you sir. :thumbup: :lol:


I can live with that lol


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

that photo killed the thread    :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> that photo killed the thread    :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I like to think it's due to everyone fainting at my beauty :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> At least one son.


And a daughter!:thumbup:
Both long flown he nest!:thumbup: (thank God)


----------



## kimdelyse (Sep 6, 2010)

i'm not shy - i'm photographed in my avatar with flo! kind of gives the game away!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

kimdelyse said:


> i'm not shy - i'm photographed in my avatar with flo! kind of gives the game away!


Just as I pictured you :thumbup:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

chianya said:


> good thread but i dont think anyone could guess anything about me from my cross staff x husky lol


Female, early 30's, maybe late 20's who likes mushing with the local chavs :lol:


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Young, petite, likes girly things and a glass of wine, modern house ?!


nearly right
24
yes modern house
i personally can stomach wine but thats cos i made myself very ill on it
am not really girly tho, which is a good thing cos i dont think i would apreciate being dragged through mud and puddles if i was lol. i really like this game :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

chianya said:


> lol i hate chavs i had a go at some the other day over the dog park there was 8 of them with 2 staffs they were drinkin and smokin on the bench and left all their rubbish includin half full beer cans i told them to clear their mess up lol


How close was I with the rest? lol


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> White gsd owners are all godesses (honest)


haha never been called that before :thumbup:


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> a tweed wearing country person who wants some street cred :lol:


i may be from yorkshire but i certainly do not wear tweed lol i have plenty of street cred thanks:thumbup: haha joke!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

im curious as to what people think i look like :/


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

Liquidsunshine said:


> Brown hair, pretty laid back, married to..............a pharmacist


all right apart am marrying a diesel fitter in august :lol:


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Well i have 3 huskies and 3 chihuahuas, I bet you cant guess what i look like. 
Interesting thread.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

chianya said:


> u were right with the other 2 female early 30s have u been cheatin and readin my other posts lol


No, but did did know you are female :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

The3DChis said:


> Well i have 3 huskies and 3 chihuahuas, I bet you cant guess what i look like.
> Interesting thread.


A musher who would rather be married to a football player


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

The3DChis said:


> Well i have 3 huskies and 3 chihuahuas, I bet you cant guess what i look like.
> Interesting thread.


brown hair, girly with a soft nature?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've a scruffy terrier mix what would you think of me?


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> A musher who would rather be married to a football player


LOL so wrong!
I am not into mushing and am defo not a wag type.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I've a scruffy terrier mix what would you think of me?


20's or 30's, not fussy about the looks of others


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

paşa's mummy;2225936 said:


> brown hair, girly with a soft nature?


Wrong. lol

Ok i will tell you.
I have really long black hair, can sit on it.
I am quite bossy and stubborn, a wee bit girly but not in the love pink sense. lol and i do love makeup but manly cause i am a makeup artist.
I am into Rock, 80's new romantic and some Goth music.
Am getting too old for the whole gothic pasty white face and style, and i now love the 50's pinup style of dressing.


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

chianya said:


> 3d chris i think your similar to me female 30s a lover of huskys but instead of havin kids your chis r your babies i would say medium house drive estate


This is true. :thumbup:


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

RockRomantic said:


> im curious as to what people think i look like :/


A bit like me, into the old school rock rather than the stuff they class as rock nowadays. lol
Some tats, peircings and black hair?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

The3DChis said:


> A bit like me, into the old school rock rather than the stuff they class as rock nowadays. lol
> Some tats, peircings and black hair?


they class pop as rock these days lol


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I am in the mood for "insulting" people :lol:

So fire away with your breed(s) of dog and let others try to guess what type of person you are lol


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Pug
English bull terrier
English bull terrier cross heinz 57
Bullmastiff


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

portiaa said:


> Pug
> English bull terrier
> English bull terrier cross heinz 57
> Bullmastiff


Butch, tattoos and short hair :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Golden Retriever
Hungarian Puli
Tibetan Terrier
Welsh Terrier
Welsh Springer Spaniel
German Spitz (mittel)
German Spitz (klein)

Field day with that lot


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> Butch, tattoos and short hair :lol:


haahaa...very far off :lol:

Long hair
No tattoos 
thin
young


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

tashi said:


> Golden Retriever
> Hungarian Puli
> Tibetan Terrier
> Welsh Terrier
> ...


A country person, or someone who like walks in the country.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

jamie1977 said:


> A country person, or someone who like walks in the country.


Guess you got that right but not hard with that many dogs :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

tashi said:


> Guess you got that right but not hard with that many dogs :lol:


True:thumbup:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i still reckon we need a thread where people post pics of themselves and others say which breed they think they own/should own based on the pic. i reckon it`d be funny but my pic would scare everyone off so i won`t start :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i still reckon we need a thread where people post pics of themselves and others say which breed they think they own/should own based on the pic. i reckon it`d be funny but my pic would scare everyone off so i won`t start :lol:


do it!!!
its friday night and im not going out!!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah do it lol


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

nah not had enough cider to post my pic up yet hahahah


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I have;

German Shepherd
Small collie/terrier 
English Mastiff/Dogue De Bordeaux


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

sequeena said:


> I have;
> 
> German Shepherd
> Small collie/terrier
> English Mastiff/Dogue De Bordeaux


A hard one 

can not think


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> A hard one
> 
> can not think


Does that mean I am an enigma? 
Leah no helping!!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I have;
> 
> German Shepherd
> Small collie/terrier
> English Mastiff/Dogue De Bordeaux


oh oh oh i know i know!!! you are tall, mid length brown hair, wear glasses have a mastiff who does green poo and a gsd who is coming to live with me????


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

got one - a wannabe police officer, whether it be a UK one or Tom Hanks in Turner and Hooch  who also likes doing things with sheep :lol:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Does that mean I am an enigma?
> Leah no helping!!


oopsy!!! :aureola:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> oh oh oh i know i know!!! you are tall, mid length brown hair, wear glasses have a mastiff who does green poo and a gsd who is coming to live with me????


I'm only tall because you're a short arse :lol: omg leave Luna's poo alone she was not well pmsl!

And no Sky is not coming to live with you


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> got one - a wannabe police officer, whether it be a UK one or Tom Hanks in Turner and Hooch  who also likes doing things with sheep :lol:


No and I haven't touched a sheep for many years!!!!!!!! :scared:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I'm only tall because you're a short arse :lol: omg leave Luna's poo alone she was not well pmsl!
> 
> And no Sky is not coming to live with you


:scared: i am so not short i`ll have you know!!! loony tuna was perfectly well, she just kept gulping down the water till it poured out from every open source :lol:

we`ll see....i just bought a new jacket


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

lmfao stop picking on Luna :lol: You really are short, Brody is almost your height! :lol:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

brody is very tall for her age i`ll have you know!!! you`re just picking on me :crying: :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah ok


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Right I want to join in 

What image does an Airedale owner put in to your heads


----------



## Mariealana (Feb 25, 2011)

Aw I can't play this game, my portrait is my profile pic


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> *Do you picture what someone looks like by the breed of dog they own?
> *
> As in if a member on here is someone you have never met or seen a photo of, but you know what breed of dog they have, do you use that to come up with an image in your head?
> 
> ...


I can honestly say that I don't  I see more men with Chihuahuas these days and women with large breeds, so I couldn't hazard a guess in the majority of cases.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

lilacbabe said:


> Right I want to join in
> 
> What image does an Airedale owner put in to your heads


_The late Malcolm Mclaren?:_:confused1:

http://www.chartattack.com/files/im...0xauto/chart_global/news/malcolmmclaren_0.jpg


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well i own a Parsons jrt and a Staffy x , so what do i look like , and what age group does that put me in ?


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

hobo99 said:


> Well i own a Parsons jrt and a Staffy x , so what do i look like , and what age group does that put me in ?


Short hair, short build in your 30's


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

jamie1977 said:


> Short hair, short build in your 30's


Well yep , i have got short hair , and not very tall , so 2 out of 3 aint bad (to quote Meatloaf )


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Zaros said:


> _The late Malcolm Mclaren?:_:confused1:
> 
> http://www.chartattack.com/files/im...0xauto/chart_global/news/malcolmmclaren_0.jpg


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:brilliant he does look like an Airedale but no I dont look like that thank goodness :lol:


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

jack russell x yorkshire terrier?any takers


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

SophieCyde said:


> jack russell x yorkshire terrier?any takers


a country person who would love to become a wag :lol:.............oh and you are 15 lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ooh this looks like fun
OK Jamie, I have a Rottweiler x Husky & 2 German Shepherds (although they're fosters I've had my own GSD before) 
so what kind of person am I?


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Ooh this looks like fun
> OK Jamie, I have a Rottweiler x Husky & 2 German Shepherds (although they're fosters I've had my own GSD before)
> so what kind of person am I?


Someone who wanted to add to the supposed use Rotties had of pulling carts, by having a rottie/husky cross, so you can go mushing when not trying to hunt down thiefs with the 2 GSD's 

In your late 30's, large garden and an estate car


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> Someone who wanted to add to the supposed use Rotties had of pulling carts, by having a rottie/husky cross, so you can go mushing when not trying to hunt down thiefs with the 2 GSD's
> 
> In your late 30's, large garden and an estate car


I wouldn't mind trying carting with our Bob, he'd be great to get my shopping home for me!
I'd love to see the shepherds chase a thief & then lick them to death:lol:
I'm 35, so teetering on the edge of the darker side of 30
My garden isn't big IMO but I spent a large part of my childhood on a smallholding so most ordinary gardens are small to me
My last car was an estate, but we don't have a car any more


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I did well :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Barbra Streisand looks exactly like an Afghan hound - has anyone else noticed this :scared:

Em
xx


----------



## MadhouseMum (Sep 30, 2009)

Have been seriously laughing whilst reading this thread, I wonder what you'd make of me with a Lhasa Apso and a Bulldog? :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

A woman who wants to come across as both girly and 'ard


----------



## MadhouseMum (Sep 30, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> A woman who wants to come across as both girly and 'ard


At least you didn't say an 'old' lady trying to be 'ard :lol: my daughter is always telling me Bella, the Lhasa, is an old ladys dog  I hope I'm not quite old enough to join the blue-rinse brigade just yet!:lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

MadhouseMum said:


> At least you didn't say an 'old' lady trying to be 'ard :lol: my daughter is always telling me Bella, the Lhasa, is an old ladys dog  I hope I'm not quite old enough to join the blue-rinse brigade just yet!:lol:


i was on the verge of saying that lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

MadhouseMum said:


> At least you didn't say an 'old' lady trying to be 'ard :lol: my daughter is always telling me Bella, the Lhasa, is an old ladys dog  I hope I'm not quite old enough to join the blue-rinse brigade just yet!:lol:


Lol you could have become one of us  

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm 26, despite what Jamie may tell you, I hasten to add 

Em
xx


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm 26, despite what Jamie may tell you, I hasten to add
> 
> Em
> xx


i think jamie seems to think 99% of females on here are old women :lol: only difference is instead of a purple rinse i march around the neighbourhood in tweed with my gun :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh look at you two getting all excited cos it's nearly pension day :lol:

I do not think all females are old ladies


----------



## s4simo (Mar 27, 2011)

Liquidsunshine said:


> Right we've established
> 4x4
> Slim
> Blonde Hair
> ...


Ooo I like this thread. So, here we go; 4x 4 - check!, slim - 1/2 a check, coffee - lots of the stuff!, hiking boots - defo!. But, dark hair not blond and two kids although the kids came along after Bracken.
x


----------



## Purplejellyfish (Jun 30, 2009)

I have three staffies and a labrador....what do I look like!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

just came on the last page for some reason  but if you'd like to guess me, I'm game for a laugh. you can see my dogs in my siggie strip and if not I've got 5 lhasa apsos


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Purplejellyfish said:


> I have three staffies and a labrador....what do I look like!


A country lover who wants that "hard as nails" look in front of the local chavs :lol: Short blonde hair, tweeds during the week, tracksuits at weekends 



shazalhasa said:


> just came on the last page for some reason  but if you'd like to guess me, I'm game for a laugh. you can see my dogs in my siggie strip and if not I've got 5 lhasa apsos


40-50's, small, shoulder length hair, like wearing cardi's :lol:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I dread to think what im supposed to be like with little westie last dog was staffy


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

new westie owner said:


> I dread to think what im supposed to be like with little westie last dog was staffy


Shoulder length blonde hair, 40's, female, used to like wearing Kappa tracksuits now more a skirt and cardigan lady :lol:

(I am not happy that this has turned into just me insulting members :lol


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Ill go with that apart from clothing  im older tho but cheers


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> A country lover who wants that "hard as nails" look in front of the local chavs :lol: Short blonde hair, tweeds during the week, tracksuits at weekends
> 
> 40-50's, small, shoulder length hair, like wearing cardi's :lol:


lol I guess age is almost right as I'm just barely 40, wouldn't say I'm particularly small either, hair is short and think I only own one cardi which is massive and has never seen the light of day.


----------



## Purplejellyfish (Jun 30, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> A country lover who wants that "hard as nails" look in front of the local chavs :lol: Short blonde hair, tweeds during the week, tracksuits at weekends
> 
> Hehe, well, I do love the countryside, my hair is blonde, but long. I live in jeans and fleeces. Defo, no tweeds lol! Track suits strictly reserved for gym use!


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Well!!! What do you think I look like?? Being the owner of an English bullterrier... First impressions and no cheating... Could be interesting ..Lol x
> 
> Juliex


Fagin......just a guess....could be wrong :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

If someone says boxer, I can just imagine men walking them not women, don't know why.

Staffies = chavs


Malamutes/Northern Inuits/Huskies = Fat women who live in Igloo's 

Labrador = Children


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Saw a tiny woman walking a huge brindle boxer this morning. He was trotting alongside the pram very calmly. Lovely big dog


----------

